# Straight Horizontal Line



## Speer007 (Jun 11, 2006)

This should be a easy question i suppose, but i am wondering how to make a straight horizontal line on the wall for instance. If i hold my level up until it is level and make my line, it appears to be going downhill slightly, If i use a chalk line and i measure from the floor at one point and from the floor at another point and strike the line along these 2 points it goes downhill slightly, so maybe the floor isnt level. So what do you suggest to do to make a straight horizontal line?


----------



## Toothpick (Nov 30, 2006)

Is this a trick question?:blink:


----------



## Sportbilly (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you want a horizontal line or one that's parallel to the floor?

Often not the same thing. What does your level show when you put it on the floor?


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Not sure why your level is going downhill. Are you on a boat?


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Make a level line. Swing the level end for end and use the same bubble. Check the line. Not reading the same it is time for a new level. Reading the same there is a pretty good chance it is level or within a 32nd which is usually close enough.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

If you want a low tech approach, get a small diameter tube and fill mostly with water-leaving enough room for air at the top. The level will equalize on each side of the tubing. A good 4' level will do the job for what you're looking for. You mentioned the chalk line problem-the weight of the chalk makes the string look like a parabola (umbrella)-therefore it's not really straight. Put as much tension as you can on the line and you'll decrease the dip in the middle-just don't break the string.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

At the risk ( no, certainty) of being called pedantic, the curve generated by a real world string (ie. has weight) being held between two points is a catenary, not a parabola. Doesn't make a bit of difference to anything else that chevy said, but there you are.


----------



## Speer007 (Jun 11, 2006)

my level is a 2 foot level, ill try a 4 foot level. 

Im not looking for a line parallel with the floor, i was looking for a straight level line on the wall, like if i had to cut out a 3x3 piece of drywall or something, i would like to just put a 3x3 piece right back in it without having to do much adjusting to the wall or drywall panal.

It might just be me, ill draw the line with a 2 foot level, which is pretty new, about 1 year old, and i will stand back and it appears to be going downhill, but as im looking at it i might be comparing it surrounding objects that may be unlevel.


----------



## GMW (Apr 27, 2005)

If you are trying to patch, cut your 3x3 patch first, trace it on the wall and then cut out. Doesn,t matter if it is level, square or whatever. Should fit perfectly. And yes use longer than 2' level.


----------



## Sportbilly (Oct 4, 2006)

And check your level as K2oej suggested


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

reveivl said:


> the curve generated by a real world string (ie. has weight) being held between two points is a catenary, not a parabola.


Thanks for the correction reveivl. Even though I've taught math and science for quite awhile, I've never come across (probably never noticed it) the catenary curve. 
http://www.math.ubc.ca/~cass/courses/m308-05b/projects/forseth/catenary.htm has additional info for those who may be interested.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

GMW said:


> If you are trying to patch, cut your 3x3 patch first, trace it on the wall and then cut out. Doesn,t matter if it is level, square or whatever. Should fit perfectly. And yes use longer than 2' level.


Been there, done that. On a pice that big, might want to be sure and get the width lined up with the studs if you have a studded wall.


----------



## ProSide (Oct 24, 2006)

you could always run your chalk line and put your level on that before you snap it..........


----------



## ProSide (Oct 24, 2006)

I hate my computer


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

Speer007 said:


> my level is a 2 foot level, ill try a 4 foot level.
> 
> Im not looking for a line parallel with the floor, i was looking for a straight level line on the wall, like if i had to cut out a 3x3 piece of drywall or something, i would like to just put a 3x3 piece right back in it without having to do much adjusting to the wall or drywall panal.
> 
> It might just be me, ill draw the line with a 2 foot level, which is pretty new, about 1 year old, and i will stand back and it appears to be going downhill, but as im looking at it i might be comparing it surrounding objects that may be unlevel.


What exactly do you want this level line for?

If it's just for a piece of sheetrock, then don't worry about it. Cut a 3x3 piece and scribe it as mentioned.

If your doing trim work or putting chair rail up or raised panels or something, maybe pull down from the ceiling and check to see if the ceiling is level. Are you putting up cabinets, or is this really just for a piece of sheetrock?


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Joe Carola said:


> If your doing trim work or putting chair rail up or *raised panels* or something, ....



:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

Joe,

This guy just asked how to *use* a level....Perhaps he's actually trimming an octagonal coffered ceiling--you never know!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The best level over a run is a water level. Use it and then snap a line.

Most 2' levels are junk IMHO, I use a 2' Starrett machinists level for short runs. 2' is simply not long enough for most applications except setting toilets and isolated countertops (front to rear).


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> The best level over a run is a water level. Use it and then snap a line.


Yeah, but my 5 dot laser doesn't leak!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

